# Aloha everybody.



## namelekane4 (Mar 7, 2011)

My name is Vernon Kam as you can see I'm from Hawaii. I hope that I'm in the right page of doing this, for 1 I'm not computer iliterate I seem to learn by a lot of trial and error. My martial art experience starts in 1965 till present. I run a little school and the system is Chinese Kempo/Kenpo. I've been injured a few times from participating in the arts but I still come back. My main Instructor was GGM William Kwai Sun Chow. The founder of Chinese Kempo/Kara-Ho, I had the priveledge of learning under him for a while till 1985. Since then for the most part I've been on my own, made a few friends and met some interesting people. Thank You for your time--Vernon Kam


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, hope you find it enjoyable to be here!


----------



## namelekane4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for the greeting, Bill Mattocks.  Vernon Kam


----------



## seasoned (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings Vernon, and welcome aboard.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## namelekane4 (Mar 8, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Greetings Vernon, and welcome aboard.


 Thank you for the welcome, I'm nervous but I'll learn.  Vernon Kam


----------



## namelekane4 (Mar 8, 2011)

stickarts said:


> Welcome to MT!


 Thank you for the welcome. Vernon Kam


----------



## namelekane4 (Mar 8, 2011)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Hi and welcome to MT!


  Thank you for the welcome.  Vernon Kam


----------



## namelekane4 (Mar 8, 2011)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Hi and welcome to MT!


Hi and thank you for the welcome also.  Vernon Kam


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to MT and Aloha!! It will be great to get some first hand info on the beginnings of Hawaiian Kenpo! 

Chris


----------



## Kacey (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------

